# Neuer EeePC von Asus mit AMD-CPU! (Eee-PC 1201K)



## FloW^^ (11. Juni 2010)

Ja, richtig gelesen... 
Asus bringt einen neuen EeePC mit AMD-CPU!

Ausstattung: 

Genuine Microsoft Windows® XP Home
12.1"  LED Backlight WXGA Screen (1366x768) with Color-Shine (Glare-type)
AMD®  Geode™ NX 1750 / SiS741GX, SiS966L
DDR1 SO-DIMM 1GB
WLAN  802.11b/g/n und Bluetooth2.1 + EDR (optional)
160 GB Festplatte  (250 GB oder 320 GB optional)
0.3M Pixel Kamera
Hi-Definition  Audio CODEC, Stereo Speaker, High Quality Mic.
1 x VGA  Connector, 2x USB 2.0, 1 x LAN RJ-45, 2 x Audio Jack (Head Phone /  Mic-in) ,Card Reader: MMC/ SD/ SDHC
6 cells 47Whr Li-ion Battery  Pack, 2hrs
296 x 208 x 27.3~33.3mm (w/ 6cell battery)
1.46Kg  (w/ 6cell battery)


Jetzt der Nachteil:
Die CPU basiert auf dem K7 (AthlonXP in 130nm!!!)) ohne IMC! Ohne SSE2! 
Technik aus dem Jahre 2002.
Der Chipsatz kommt immerhin schon aus dem Jahr 2003...
Über 1GB DDR-Ram brauch ich erst garnicht anfangen zu schreiben, oder? ^^
Die Akkulaufzeit beträgt 2 Stunden.

Quelle:
Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User


Mir kommt eher die Frage in den Sinn, was Asus damit bezwecken will...
Bzw.: Hat Asus Geld dafür bekommen, soetwas auf den Markt zu bringen, um AMD zu schaden?

Wobei ich allerdings trotzdem glaube, dass der AthlonXP 1600 um einiges schneller sein dürfte als der Intel ATOM.
(siehe Vgl. Celeron 900Mhz zu Intel ATOM Intel Atom und Celeron im Vergleich  myeee.wordpress.com)

Viel Spaß beim Diskutieren


----------



## Explosiv (11. Juni 2010)

> (AthlonXP in 130nm!!!))...
> 
> Über 1GB DDR-Ram brauch ich erst garnicht anfangen zu schreiben, oder? ^^
> Die Akkulaufzeit beträgt 2 Stunden.



WTF!? Was verkauft Asus denn da für einen Schrott  !

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. Juni 2010)

*Epic*


*Fail*




End of story.


----------



## FloW^^ (11. Juni 2010)

Zitat aus der Quelle: 





> Was ASUS geritten hat, dieses Modell vorzustellen  und woher man diese fossilen Komponenten überhaupt noch beziehen konnte,  ist fraglich.



darum frage ich mich, ob sie Geld dafür bekommen haben, dem Image AMDs zu schaden.


----------



## Majin-Vegeta (11. Juni 2010)

gelistet ist das modell noch aber wenn man drauf klickt vom seite nicht gefunden


----------



## kuer (11. Juni 2010)

Hier sind ja ganz tolle unterwegs. 1 GB Ram für ein XP System ist nichts neues. Die Leistung der CPU, ist für einen Nettop voll und ganz ausreichend . Dies System steht den ansonsten im umlauf befindlichen Nettops in nichts nach. (außer die Akku laufzeit). Die Technik ist zwar nichts neues, ist aber egal, wenn die Leistung noch heute stimmt. Also nicht nur rumschwätzen, sondern mal Gedanken machen. Der Preis macht die Musik!


----------



## Hugo78 (11. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht wird das Ding dieser ursprünglich angedachte $100 PC ...

Scherz bei seite ... das Ding kann man zurecht als faules Kuckucksei einstufen.
Da hilft es auch nicht, dass das Teil eventuell etwas schneller ist als ein Atom.

Asus wird sich erklären müssen.


----------



## riedochs (11. Juni 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> *Epic*
> 
> 
> *Fail*
> ...



Besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken und AMDs schlechten Ruf bei Norebooks tut es auch nicht gut.


----------



## poiu (11. Juni 2010)

> Die CPU basiert auf dem K7 (AthlonXP in 130nm!!!)) ohne IMC! Ohne SSE2!
> Technik aus dem Jahre 2002.



1. auf welcher Müllkippe hat denn Asus die Teile gefunden  oder hat man irgendwo alte Lagerbestände verbaucht
2. die CPU dürfte immer noch schneller sein als der Atom XD
3. ich frage mich wie ASUS auf die Idee gekommen ist, denn die Akkulaufzeit soll nur noch 2h betragen, da schafft mein C2D+HD4650 mehr als das doppelte.

EDIT:



> Wobei ich allerdings trotzdem glaube, dass der AthlonXP 1600 um einiges schneller sein dürfte als der Intel ATOM.



hier ein Duron 1,6GHz ,ist auch  Thoroughbred kern, der ist etwa doppelt so schnell

http://www.computerbase.de/news/software/sicherheit/2008/juli/truecrypt_60_benchmark/

aber schneller zu sein als der Atom ist nicht schwer XD mein alter PIII

Problem ist aber die fehlende SSE2 Unterstützung!


----------



## Ahab (11. Juni 2010)

SiS-Grafik Chip?!  Die findet man ja schon so kaum mehr! Und nur 2h Akkulaufzeit? Wozu kauft man sich denn sowas! Wenn ich ein Netbook kaufe nehm ich doch die magere Leistung für ebenjene hohe Laufzeit in Kauf.
Da ist was faul, die kacken sich doch damit selbst ins Bett!  Es sei denn der Krüppel wird für unter hundert € verscheuert.


----------



## Naraya (11. Juni 2010)

Also ich würde auch mal echt ganz scharf darauf tippen, dass Asus seine Lager ausräumen muss, weil sie Platz brauchen oder sowas in der Art.
Wenn die Leistung stimmt, ist es eigentlich egal was für Komponenten drin stecken, das einzige was mich an der Sache stört ist die extrem Kurze Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## MaC87 (11. Juni 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Da hilft es auch nicht, dass das Teil eventuell etwas schneller ist als ein Atom.
> .


 
Naja, der Atom ist quasi n Pentium 1.

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die AMD CPU in 130nm gefertigt wird. Wer kann denn heute noch in 130nm fertigen?


----------



## poiu (11. Juni 2010)

> Naja, der Atom ist quasi n Pentium 1.



Nein er basiert eher auf PIV Technologie


----------



## tm0975 (11. Juni 2010)

2h akkulaufzeit, das ist doch bestimmt desktop-replacement 

im ernst, ich kaufe gern amd, aber so nen alten scheiß auszugraben ist ziemlich daneben. damit tut sich amd keinen gefallen. aber vieelcht werden sie uns ja schon bald mit ihrer neuen netbook-apu begeistern. für mich muß so ein netbook gamer-tauglich sein.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (11. Juni 2010)

@ poiu

Naja, Netburst isses nicht, da bin ich mir sicher. 
War doch so, dass man den Pentium I genommen hat, dazu ne In-Order-Technik, das mit Hyperthreading (wie Pentium IV/i7) ausgeglichen (das hier wirklich viel bringt, weil eben NICHT die "moderne" Out-Of-Order Technik und dennoch isser lahmer als 10 Jahre alte Out-of-Order-Prozzis wie dem K7, Netburst und co.

Was ich mich frage: Es gibt doch schon nen Athlon Neo (und neuer), warum nicht hier mal was zimmern? Warum so einen Schrott mit derartig wenig Laufzeit? Wenn ein Netbook-typischer Preis dabei herauskommt, dann isses einfach nur Müll.

Wenn der Preis allerdings - wie schon einer schrieb - beim 100€/$-PC landet, dann seh ich da eher Chancen...

e:/ Nochmal zur Quelle: Es is eigentlich völlig egal, wie alt das Zeug ist - siehe Atom - solange es an die heutigen Anforderungen angepasst wird. Ohne IMC und DDR1? Ja und, völlig egal und belanglos, solange es nicht bremst. Und jetzt kommt das große ABER: Gibts da überhaupt Stromsparfunktionen (ja, der Chipsatz hats ned, aber das sind die generellen Fragen)? Was macht das Teil unter Last? Atom wird moderner Infrastruktur gepaart, also schneller Festplatte o.ä. und welche Technik steckt in Festplatten etc.

=> Genau das macht das Netbook so miserabel, denn: Ohne Stromsparfunktionen, uralte Infrastruktur, wo man vor lauter Flaschenhälsen das Netbook nicht mehr sehen kann, Spiegel als Bildschirm...

=> Was soll das?

e:/ Der Artikel auf P3DNow ist teils recht unsachlich und man beschwert sich darüber, dass die Innereien ins Museum gehören? Was spielt es für ne Rolle, dass es inzwischen DDR3 gibt? Oder ob die Technik auf dem STand von 2002/3 liegt, wenn der Atom noch viel schlechter/älter ist in seiner Technik? 
Es gibt - wie es fast schon nur zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen ist - viel zu kritisieren, nämlich alles, was die Akkulaufzeit so derart beschränkt (fehlende Stromspartechnik o.ä.), der seit 2007 eingestellte Treibersupport und die unangebrachte IGP. Vllt hätte man analysieren sollen, wo - technikbedingt - die Infrastrukturflaschenhälse (Festplatte) liegt, und dann davon deutlich abraten, auch wenn der Prozzi dem Atom (deutlich?) überlegen ist, aber sonst ausgebremst wird?

Abraten muss sein, außer für einen extrem niedrigen Preis, aber nicht so einen Artikel...


----------



## pcfreak26 (11. Juni 2010)

MaC87 schrieb:


> Naja, der Atom ist quasi n Pentium 1.


 
Eigentlich sogar noch schlimmer, dem Atom fehlt meines Wissens nach die "Out of order exicution" und rechnet demnach "In of order" und die letzte CPU von Intel bzw auch Amd (hat zu dem Zeitpunkt noch im Auftrag von Intel produziert) war der 386.

Meine Vermutung daher das der Atom nichts weiter als ein gepimpter 386 ist.!

Und da steht jeder Athlon, P3, und P4 besser da, auch bei geringerem Takt.

Amd hatte doch zuverlässige Chipsätze für Athlons, warum greift Asus dann zu nem grottigen SIS-Chipsatz (Usb, Lan und und Grafiktechnisch absolut fail, Performance war eigentlich meist Ok( Ausnahme Grafikleistung))

mfg thomas


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. Juni 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> WTF!? Was verkauft Asus denn da für einen Schrott  !
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


Bei 14 Watt TDP allein für die CPU (ohne moderne Stromsparfunktionen) sind zwei Stunden kein Wunder.


Schade, hatte mich auf einen schönen Neo X2 oder sowas gefreut.


----------



## fox40phil (11. Juni 2010)

eigt. sollten doch bald Netbooks mit Neo X2 raus kommen, vielleicht war das nur ein kleiner Scherz mit dem Teil^^... oder für Afrika für 70$ oder so =X


----------



## poiu (11. Juni 2010)

@Kreisverkehr 

einigen wir uns darauf das intel das schlechteste aus jeder Generation in ein DIE gequetscht hat  

Zu denn SParfunktionen hast du recht, aber es könnte sein das man deswegen ein SIS gewählt hat die hatten die wohl schon zu K7 zeiten inegriert, jedenfalls erinnerie ich mich grob an VIA/SIS chipsätze die auch in Desktop PCs damit umgehen konnten.

aber mal am Rande der K7 geode ist eigentlich FAIL, stinknormaler K7 auf Mobile getrimmt, die alten geode von Cyrix hatten sogar eine integrierte Speichercontroller & Graka

Cyrix MediaGX ? Wikipedia

ziemlich beeindruckend wenn man bedenkt wie lange das her ist und das Inte/AMD dies erst viel später erst eingeführt hat!


----------



## H@buster (11. Juni 2010)

Also ich find das 1201T da echt interessanter, das hat meine Schwester sich zugelegt und das macht auch ne gute Figur, aber das hier...
omg.
Vllt sollte Asus sich mal Gedanken machen, dass man damit auch der eigenen Marke "EeePC" schadet.


----------



## poiu (11. Juni 2010)

vielleicht ist das nur ein 1April scherz XD


----------



## BigBoymann (11. Juni 2010)

Warum soll das Ding schlecht sein, ich hab den gleichen CPU zu Hause und dem Intel DualCore Atom meiner Schwester rennt er gefühlt auf und davon. Alles unter XP geht und läuft schnell und stabil. Also der ist aber mal deutlichst schneller als die ATOM CPU's. Nur verbrauchen tut er mit 17W dann für nen Netbook doch recht viel. 
Da wären die ULV Varianten der Core2Duo Reihe vieleicht noch interessanter, aber wahrscheinlich auch extrem viel teurer.


----------



## Killer Mandarine (11. Juni 2010)

130nm? Krass.


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (11. Juni 2010)

Also ehrlich: Ein Netbook käme für mich nur in Frage, wen er halbwegs aktuelle, sparsame Technik bietet. Und da scheiden derzeit sogar fast alle Atoms aus, da sie keine Grafikbeschleunigung für H.264 bieten. Mit anderen Worten, gerade das "Spielen" im Internet, zB. auf Videoportalen fällt damit flach. 

Wofür soll man das Teil sonst noch nutzen? Das sind halt die Anforderungen an solch ein Gerät: unbeschränkt surfen, E-Mails und Chat. Mehr macht damit keinen Sinn. Ohne sinnvolle Videobeschleunigung (etwa via ION) disqualifizieren sich diese kleinen Geräte leider.

Zu diesem Steinzeit-Netbook von Asus sag ich mal lieber nix...


----------



## Kreisverkehr (11. Juni 2010)

pcfreak26 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sogar noch schlimmer, dem Atom fehlt meines Wissens nach die "Out of order exicution" und rechnet demnach "In of order" und die letzte CPU von Intel [...] war der 386.
> [...]
> Und da steht jeder Athlon, P3, und P4 besser da, auch bei geringerem Takt. [...]



Im Post über dir wird angeschnitten, dass der Atom eine In-Order-Architektur besitzt und auf dem Pentium I basiert... Und somit wird der Zweikerner (Atom) von einem niedriger getakteten AMD Einkerner versägt.



poiu schrieb:


> @Kreisverkehr
> 
> einigen wir uns darauf das intel das schlechteste aus jeder Generation in ein DIE gequetscht hat



Naja, Hyperthreading finde ich hier extrem sinnvoll. Denn anders kannst die eigentlich völlig inakzeptable Leistung einer In-Order-Architektur ned kaschieren, bzw. abfedern.
Gut, dass Teil wird von jedem anderen Prozzi in Grund und Boden gerechnet, aber dafür verbaucht er wenig.

AMD hat doch hier was geeignetes im Angebot, was als NEO, NEO II locker den Atom überflügelt und mim Verbrauch ned weit höher geht. Nur finde ich kaum entsprechende Produkte.... Das hier vorgestellte Produkt ist für ~300$ echt ein schlechter Scherz.



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Warum soll das Ding schlecht sein, ich hab den gleichen CPU zu Hause und dem Intel DualCore Atom meiner Schwester rennt er gefühlt auf und davon. [...] Nur verbrauchen tut er mit 17W dann für nen Netbook doch recht viel. [...]



Das Teil is genau wegerm Verbrauch so schlecht. Rechenleistung hat er mehr, dafür is alles andere schlechter. Für mich kommt ein Atom nicht in Frage, weil er so lahm ist, aber so ein beschissenes Paket .... ne, wirklich nicht.


----------



## NCphalon (11. Juni 2010)

der VIA Nano wär auch ne Alternative, hat auch ne höhere Pro-Takt-Leistung als der Atom...


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. Juni 2010)

also mir ist es eigentlich egal wo die AMD/ATI verbauen hauptsache die machen es! aber das Asus nun solch ein alten Prozessor nehmen will, nicht gut, aber die werden sich schon was denken dabei. Ich hoffe ja das es ein Fake ist und ein besserer AMD-Prozi rein kommt.


----------



## Iceananas (11. Juni 2010)

Diese Akkulaufzeit ist echt ein Witz. Ein 6 Zellen Akku (!), der nur 2 Stunden hält, dass Asus sich überhaupt traut sowas anzubieten.
Die CPU ist wie gesagt auf jeden Fall nicht langsamer als ein ATOM, aber 17W TDP, heilige *******, ich will nicht wissen, was da für ein Lüfter drinne ist.


----------



## Gnome (11. Juni 2010)

2h Akkulaufzeit? höhöhö


----------



## Alriin (11. Juni 2010)

Schade schade sag ich nur. Hätte mir mehr erwartet.

Und JAAA... jeder Athlon XP ist schneller als ein Intel Atom.


----------



## push@max (11. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte zunächst angenommen, dass AMD eine neue mobile CPU hat, die nun Asus als erster Hersteller verbauen möchte 

Die Verkaufszahlen wären interessant


----------



## klefreak (11. Juni 2010)

Ich denke, dass dieses Gerät so nie auf den Markt kommen iwrd, da ja acuh WINXP nicht mehr für Netbooks verfügbar sein wird (ab Herbst)
--> MS VERBIETET desn OEM's den VErkauf von Produkten mit winxp..

Windows XP: Kein Netbook-Verkauf mehr ab Oktober - News - CHIP Online

entweder ist das ein relikt das einmal veröffentlicht werden sollte oder nur ein Scherz von irgend einem Angestellten..

mfg


----------



## loop (11. Juni 2010)

Wahrscheinlich läuft es nicht unter dem Namen Netbook, sondern Subnotebook (hat ja auch 12") und würde dann somit in diese Beschränkung nicht reinfallen 
Ein Scherz könnte es aber dennoch sein


----------



## ATIFan22 (11. Juni 2010)

Tja ansich ist die Leistung ja vollkommen okay, zwar alte Hardware aber die GMA 3150 wird ja auch schon von einer Geforce 2 locker übertroffen, nur bei der Leistungsaufnahme...
Vllt hat ASUS das Wort Netbook falsch interpretiert und aus dem Net nicht i-net, sondern Stromnetz gemacht, das sollte bei 2 Stunden wohl in der Nähe sein.


----------



## Captain Future (12. Juni 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> aber mal am Rande der K7 geode ist eigentlich FAIL, stinknormaler K7 auf Mobile getrimmt, die alten geode von Cyrix hatten sogar eine integrierte Speichercontroller & Graka
> 
> Cyrix MediaGX ? Wikipedia
> 
> ziemlich beeindruckend wenn man bedenkt wie lange das her ist und das Inte/AMD dies erst viel später erst eingeführt hat!



Die sind fpr den embedded market und damit eher mit Intels StromARM vergleichbar.


----------



## Freakless08 (12. Juni 2010)

klefreak schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass dieses Gerät so nie auf den Markt kommen iwrd, da ja acuh WINXP nicht mehr für Netbooks verfügbar sein wird (ab Herbst)
> --> MS VERBIETET desn OEM's den VErkauf von Produkten mit winxp..


Zu schade das auch Microsoft die Ausstattung vorgibt was in einem Netbook mit XP drinn sein muss (nicht mehr als 1,66 GHz) und die Hersteller natürlich das auch abnicken.

Wird Zeit das es wieder mehr Netbooks mit anderen OSen gibt


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Juni 2010)

Fail !


----------



## Hademe (13. Juni 2010)

Also für rund 100€ wäre das ganze ja noch akzeptabel. Aber mal ehrlich, das Ding dürfte ja sogar mit Firefox an seine Leistungsgrenze kommen.


----------



## NCphalon (13. Juni 2010)

Kommt mein N280 bei flashseiten auch^^

Das Problem is ja net die Leistung, die wahrscheinlich sogar über der des Atom liegt, sondern eher die miserable Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (13. Juni 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Kommt mein N280 bei flashseiten auch^^
> 
> Das Problem is ja net die Leistung, die wahrscheinlich sogar über der des Atom liegt, sondern eher die miserable Akkulaufzeit.



Klar, Flash + Atom = nix gut.

Warum wird eigentlich das zweite, um Welten bessere AMD-Netbook komplett untern Teppich gekehrt?
Es gibt zwei MAD-Eee PCs, nämlich gerade auch den 1015T, der deutlich moderner und sinnvoller zusammengestellt wurde:



CPU: AMD V105 Series Prozessor
Display: 10,1 Zoll  mit 1024x600 Pixeln Auflösung
Grafik: ATI Mobility Radeon HD  4200
Speicher: bis 2 GB (auf 4GB erweiterbar) DDR3-SDRAM
Festplatte  bis zu 320 GB HDD
Sonstiges: WLAN-n, USB 3.0 (optional)
Akku:  6 Zellen mit bis zu 6 Stunden Laufzeit
Betriebssystem:  Microsoft Windows 7 Starter
(Aus ht4u.net kopiert)

Da sieht jedes Atom-Netbook nur die Rücklichter, auch wenn die Akkulaufzeit wieder etwas ist, was man kritisieren KÖNNTE...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Juni 2010)

Das Ding rockt, einzig ein 1366er non-Glare Display wäre noch geil.


----------



## totovo (13. Juni 2010)

oh man das hört sich doch um welten besser an!

da sag ich nur: ATOM ade!


----------



## Kreisverkehr (14. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das Ding rockt, einzig ein 1366er non-Glare Display wäre noch geil.



Ja, der 1015T is wirklich gut, um Welten besser als ein Atom-Teil (doppelt so schnell), maximal Ion kann bei GPU-lastigen Sachen entgegenhalten.
Aber ein spiegelnder Bildschirm bedeutet für mich, dass ich an einen Kauf nicht mal denke. Schade.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Juni 2010)

Selbst Ion II ist deutlich lahmer als die HD4200.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (14. Juni 2010)

Ich sag ja, maximal entgegenhalten.
Nur frage ich mich, mit welchem Mittel der Kunde zum 1201K gelockt werden soll, wenn der Preis ~300$ betragen solle?

Warum gibt es das (sinnvolle, recht gute) 1015T nicht mit mattem Bildschirm und nur als 10,1"? Warum hier keinen 12"er basteln, ggf. mit nem bisl größeren Akku o.ä.?

Ab und an hab ich das Gefühl, die wollen keine AMDs verkaufen, v.a. wenn man sich das Geode-Teil anschaut...


----------



## KennyKiller (14. Juni 2010)

Athlon und Sis grafik mit 2h Akku    der Witz des Monats OMG!!

Gut das Andere ist echt mal was Gutes


----------



## FortunaGamer (14. Juni 2010)

Naja von dem Ding werde ich nicht grade viel erwarten. Da ist irgent wie alles veraltet. Jetzt noch irgent etwas mit DDR1 rausbringen was soll so etwas?


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (16. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht soll das 1201K nur dazu dienen, den Preis des 1015T hochzuhalten? Das wäre natürlich ein Bärendienst für AMD, wenn Asus auf diese Weise ein zu reges Interesse an BEIDEN AMD-Netbooks verhinderte. Das eine ist unkaufbar, da mit Steinzeittechnik "gerüstet" - und das andere ist bei gebotener, aktueller Technik möglicherweise zu teuer, um dem Atom Konkurrenz zu machen. 

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn hier hintenrum Intel seine Hände im Spiel hat. Nun, schauen wir mal, wie die Straßenpreise des 1015T aussehen werden. Technisch wäre das eines der wenigen Netbooks, die für mich in Frage kämen (wegen der HD-Videobeschleunigung der Grafik, die fast allen Atoms fehlt). 

Ein Schminkspiegel als Display ist aber sehr ärgerlich. Warum GIBT es diesen Schwachsinn eignetlich standardmäßig bei fast allen Net/Notebooks? Die geringfügig besseren Labormeßwerte in Tests wiegen doch die Nichtbenutzbarkeit in hellen Räumen oder draußen nicht auf!


----------



## Kreisverkehr (16. Juni 2010)

Mipfelzuetze schrieb:


> Warum GIBT es diesen Schwachsinn eignetlich standardmäßig bei fast allen Net/Notebooks?



"Das ist eine Krankheit der Deutschen, dass sie matte Displays wollen", sagte der Asus-Mitarbeiter auf der Cebit.
Ja, Spiegel sind grausam, aber für die Hersteller wahrscheinlich besser und lassen sich wegen besseren, knackigeren Farben vermarkten, auch wenn die dann quasi unbenutzbar sind. Oder anders gesagt: Klingt besser, bringt aber garnichts, weil die Nachteile die Vorteile mehr als nur überkompensieren und matte Bildschirme um Welten nutzbarer sind.


----------

